# Driving licence and insurance



## Mangosorbet (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello everyone , i am planning on buying a car in angeles and would like some information regarding applying for a philippines driving licence and insurance . Any info would be much appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When I bought a vehicle last year, the Dealer took care of the Registration and Insurance details. Go to a LTO (Land Transportation Office) for your License. If you have one from your Country, then you can get a Phil Lic easily. It is called a "Conversion" and should cost you 617 Peso's. Don't know why they call it a conversion as you retain your original license and are also issued a new one from the LTO.

Fred


----------



## Mangosorbet (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks fred


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

so as tourist who has 30 days stamped on my passport, I can still get Philippines drivers license without giving up my U.S license?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

As a tourist you can drive on your license for 90 days from entry to Philippines.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

bidrod said:


> As a tourist you can drive on your license for 90 days from entry to Philippines.



Thank you for clarifying, now I understand ..


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Third party insurance is mandatory as part of the registration of your vehicle with the LTO. Your new car dealer will normally arrange this through their preferred insurance broker, or it can be arranged at LTO offices. If you want more comprehensive insurance you have to arrange this separately through any insurance company.

Just as a guide, my 3rd party insurance is about PHP1,200/yr while my comprehensive insurance (covering fire and theft etc) is about PHP20,000/yr.


----------

